# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  du lịch tết 2013 hoàng tráng cùng singabore giá rẻ

## vy_vietasia123

*Tour Singapore – Malaysia hàng tuần*

*Giá:* *12,789,000 VNĐ*.
*Thời gian:* 7 Ngày 6 Đêm
*Phương tiện:* Đi về máy bay.
*Khách sạn:* 
ngoc vy ;0906981033

*NGÀY 1: TP.HCM – SINGAPORE – JOHORBARU (ĂN TRÊN MÁY BAY, TỐI)*
Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, HDV *Viet Asia* travel đón đoàn – làm thủ tục cho đoàn đáp chuyến bay đi *Singapore* số hiệu chuyến bay *JT 157 SGN – SIN (13:25 – 16:15)*. Đến sân bay Changi, xe và hướng dẫn địa phương đón – đưa đoàn đi *Malaysia* đến Johorbaru – là tỉnh biên giới giữa *Singapore và Malaysia*. Dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng địa phương, sau đó đoàn làm thủ tục nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi và tự do khám phá Johorbaru về đêm.
*NGÀY 2: JOHORBARU – MALACCA – CAO NGUYÊN GENTING (ĂN 3 BỮA)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Sau đó đoàn khởi hành đi Cao Nguyên Genting, trên đường tham quan thành phố cổ Malacca: Quảng trường Hà Lan, Đồi Trung Hoa, Di Tích Pháo Đài Cổ Bồ Đào Nha, Di Tích Thánh Đường St. Paul – sau đó mua sắm tại cửa hàng đặc sản của vùng Malacca. Lên Genting bằng cáp treo, Genting là nơi duy nhất có Casino Resort ở Malaysia tọa lạc ở độ cao 2000 m so với mặt nước biển – là sòng bạc nổi tiếng nhất Đông Nam Á và Quý khách có thể thử vận may của mình (tự túc chi phí đánh bạc). Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn First World 3* hoặc tương đương.
*NGÀY 3 : CAO NGUYÊN GENTING – KUALA LUMPUR (ĂN 3 BỮA)*
Sau khi dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, đoàn làm thủ tục trả phòng khởi hành về thủ đô KualaLumpur – đoàn tham quan Quảng trường Độc Lập, Dinh Thự Hoàng gia và Đài tưởng niệm những người hy sinh vì đất nước, chụp hình lưu niệm tại Tòa Tháp Đôi (Twin Towers), tham quan xưởng chocolate – thưởng thức miễn phí. Ăn trưa, đoàn tham quan và mua sắm tại trung tâm thương mại (KLCC) với mùa Sales cuối năm. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng địa phương, nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn Radius 3* hoặc tương đương, tự do khám phá thành phố về đêm.
*NGÀY 4 : KUALA LUMPUR – A FAMOSA (ĂN 3 BỮA)*
Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan thành phố mới Putrayaja – thủ phủ hành chính của *Malaysia* hiện nay được xây được với nhiều loại hình kiến trúc hiện đại: tham quan Cầu Putrajaya, Tòa Nhà Quốc Hội, Thánh Đường Hồi Giáo… Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
*NGÀY 5 : A.FAMOSA – SINGAPORE (ĂN 3 BỮA)*
Sau khi dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, đoàn khởi hành đi *Singapore* – tham quan Công Viên Sư Tử Biển (Merlion Park), Tòa Nhà Quốc Hội, Cửa Hàng Đá Quý, tiếp tục tham quan đỉnh núi Faber – ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh bến cảng và những vùng đảo lân cận, tham quan và mua sắm Dầu Gió Xanh nổi tiếng của*Singapore* (Medical Hall), Cửa hàng miễn thuế (Duty Free Shop). Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn, tự do phám phá *Singapore* về đêm.
*NGÀY 6 : SINGAPORE – ĐẢO SENTOSA (ĂN 3 BỮA)*
Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Sau đó đoàn khởi hành đến vùng đảo Sentosa, đến nơi Quý khách tham quan Underwater World – thế giới sinh vật biển với hơn 2.500 con cá từ 250 loài khác nhau, xem biểu diễn của các chú cá heo thông minh (Dolphin Lagoon), chụp hình với tượng Merlion Tower cao 37m. Sau khi dùng bữa tối với món lẩu thập cẩm, thưởng thức những âm thanh của biển với màn trình diễn nhạc nước – Songs of the Sea. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Windsor 3* hoặc tương đương, tự do phám phá*Singapore* về đêm.
*NGÀY 7: SINGAPORE – TP. HCM (ĂN SÁNG)*
Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, Quý khách tự do tham quan và mua sắm. Đến giờ hẹn xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay làm thủ tục về Việt Nam trên chuyến bay *JT 150 SIN – SGN (11:50 -12:45)*. Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc chương trình trưởng đoàn chia tay và hẹn gặp lại…*Địa chỉ:* 171 Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghia F. 7, Q. 3, TP. HCM
*Điện thoại:* 08 3932 6192 -* Hotline: 0906981033*
*Fax:* (+84 4) 3932 6193
*Email: sales@vietasia.vn*
*Website: www.vietasia.vn*

----------

